

Brain over Brawn: An Owner's Manual for the Human body (free e-book) - DavidMcLaughlin
http://brainoverbrawn.com/get-the-book/

======
robottouch
Thanks for linking this. As the book says, it's a survey of the fundamentals
of proper exercise, nutrition, rest, recovery, and most of the stuff in
between. It's short and to the point, and it's free.

Even if someone reading this post is immensely strong, has single digit body
fat, and will live to 200, chances are good they know someone else who could
benefit from reading it. And the ebook is complete and free, so if you decide
you don't want it you don't even have to call for a refund. :)

------
kees
Waste of time, a typical health/fitness guru style book. I skimmed it, didn't
learn any new fact. It's just recycled nonsense, stating the obvious.

~~~
robottouch
I'm not sure how thoroughly you skimmed the book, but in the introduction as
well as throughout, it claims to be a straight-forward guide for any sort of
human, young or old man or woman, and that purpose is at much a fundamental
survey of nutrition, exercise, and everything else a body needs as it is a
refutation of all the misinformation out there. Considering the 'average'
person assumes P90X and the Ab Circle are proper exercise and that dietary fat
makes your body fat, that doesn't seem too outlandish a claim.

As you didn't learn anything new, I trust you are well-read in fitness and
nutrition, but since being a professional computer user doesn't explicitly
require physical fitness, this might actually be a pretty useful resource for
some of the readers here. And even if it weren't, said readers are likely to
have mothers, fathers, significant others or children who could benefit from
it. It specifically declares itself an "owner's manual for the human body",
not some sort of secret hard-living comrade method for muscle growth or
whatever; since you are already versed, your response would be like a
Mathematics Professor writing an amazon review for "Fundamentals of Algebra"
and saying "this stuff is all rehashed, there's nothing here I haven't seen
before". Or you know, for a programmer to slam a "Computers for Dummies" book
as being too basic.

Anyway, I respect your opinion and appreciate you giving it a shot, but I feel
like you either were looking for the wrong thing or just didn't look too hard.
Possibly since it's free, you got what you paid for it.

By the way I'm the author. I'm not trying to make a secret of that or
anything, I just didn't initially feel it was relevant to the discussion.

------
freshfey
Nothing new, but very simple and well explained for a beginner!

